

Show HN: YCPages.info (Info about YC funded companies) - rajeshrajappan

Please give me some feedback on my weekend/evening project http://ycpages.info<p>YCPages is a CrunchBase sort of service just for YC funded companies.
Company/founder details are pulled from CrunchBase using their API.<p>I have checked founders info by looking their LinkedIn pages/Twitter etc. So i am confident 95% information available on YCPages are accurate.<p>Next Steps,<p>== Adding the Tech Stack info
== Rankings from Alexa, Compete, Quantcast, etc<p>If I can get the founders answer few of my question about their experience I will add them as well.<p>Any feedback would be highly appreciated.<p>http://ycpages.info<p>P.S. YCPages is not affiliated with or endorsed by the YCombinator. Everything on YCPages are generated from freely available content on the Internet. If any of the founders doesn’t want their info on YCPages please send an email to ycpages at gmail dot com and I will delete them.
======
danielamitay
Absolutely beautiful. Slick, and informative. I was not expecting the good
visualization of data directly on the home page, not to mention the other
tabs.

I previously used the Google Spreadsheet posted a while ago, but this has just
replaced it. Very, very nice.

EDIT: Funding is still missing for all companies, but you should be able to
get that info from CrunchBase, etc. "Greater than" information is sufficient.
Also, I noticed that there is a duplicate BackType entry, but with 0 founders.

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Thanks Daniel.

I have deleted the BackType duplicate entry. Adding the funding details is the
next step.

------
solipsist
Most surprising statistic on the site: _only 2.7% of the YC funded companies
have women as founders._

Compare that with the ~37% of entrepreneurs in the US that are women. [1]

I don't mean to be presumptuous or to imply anything, but this definitely
jumped out at me. Any explanations?

[1] - [http://www.businessinsider.com/women-in-
business-2010-11#16-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/women-in-
business-2010-11#16-united-states-5)

~~~
pg
Anyone who starts a business is an entrepreneur, but only a small percentage
of businesses are startups.

Also, the actual number is more than 2x that.

------
DanielRibeiro
The obvious YCW 2011 is really underrepresented. Google can help you with
that:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1280&bih=788&...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1280&bih=788&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2F+%22yc+w11%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Number of companies in YC W11 batch is 12 now. I will add them as soon as I
get the details.

------
boctor
Thanks for putting the info together! I scraped your pages and created a
Twitter list of all the YC founders:
<http://twitter.com/#!/boctor/ycombinator>

I already have a couple of Twitter name updates: @kovasboguta doesn't exist
@dariusmonsef is now @bubs

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Thanks boctor. I have updated the accounts now. @kovasboguta is @kovasb now.

------
emmett
Some of the companies with "unknown" status are definitely no longer running.
From the first batch:

\- Half of MemAmp was merged into reddit and half went back to gradschool.

\- Simmery shut down after the summer

\- Firecrawl shut down after the summer (though went immediately into another
startup after)

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Thanks Emmett. I have updated the status of those three companies now.

------
sagacity
Great work!

Even a quick look at the site is enough to tell that you've put in a good bit
of effort on this. Excellent content, presentation, design/UI.

Thanks for developing, publishing and sharing this.

------
jump
The site is great, like the way the companies are broken down by batch, love
the profile pages. Would be great to be able to filter companies by status,
like acquired, active, etc (unless I missed that?)

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Thanks. Its in the works. Will be available soon.

------
tgrass
'Companies by Batch' ... Label Y axis or title 'Number of Companies by Batch'
Still poking around it. Looks nice.

~~~
tgrass
Wow. Super slick. Nice work.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://ycpages.info>

------
bmelton
I'm curious -- why .info? YCPages.com is available, unregistered.

~~~
rajeshrajappan
.info was a lot cheaper to register at that time. Now I have registered
ycpages.com and point to ycpages.info. Thanks for the reminder.

~~~
bmelton
No worries -- if you'd had contact information in your profile, I'd have
emailed you. I hesitantly posted it here, but then immediately worried that
somebody else might register it.

Glad it worked out!

